# Officer Down: Officer Dwayne Freeto - [Fort Worth, Texas]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

12/17/2006
*Fort Worth officer Dwayne Freeto dies in crash*

*Officer Down: Officer Dwayne Freeto* - [Fort Worth, Texas]









ODMP
*Biographical Info*
*Age:* 34
*Additional Info:* Officer Freeto is survived by his wife, Karen, and two daughters, ages 9 and 3.
*I**ncident Details*

*Cause of Death: *Officer Freeto's squad car burst into flames after it was rear-ended. 
*Date of Incident:* December 17, 2006

*Father of two's cruiser was rear-ended, ignited during response to call*

By Tanya Eiserer, Brandon Formby and Marissa Alanis
The Dallas Morning News
FORT WORTH, Tex.- Fort Worth police officers and city officials gathered Sunday to mourn rookie officer Dwayne Freeto, a 34-year-old father of two young girls who was killed earlier in a fiery car accident.
"He loved being a police officer. He loved the Fort Worth Police Department," said Linda Freeto, his mother. "He talked about them being his brothers." 
Officer Freeto's squad car burst into flames after it was rear-ended on Interstate 35W.

*Full Story: Fort Worth Officer killed in crash*


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

R. I. P.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

PoliceOne Roll Call - Friday, December 22, 2006Current P-1 NewsLetter







Fort Worth, Texas officers salute as they file past the casket of officer Dwayne Freeto at First United Methodist Church of Fort Worth on Thursday. Freeto was killed early Sunday when his patrol car was struck from behind and burst into flames as he was helping a motorist with a flat tire. (AP Photo/Pool/Ron T. Ennis, Pool)


----------

